# Now I see what others are talking about.



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

I was in too much of a hurry this morning to drive to my normal supplier 12 miles away to pick up 10 boards of USG moisture resistant. Stopped off at the big box store 1 minute from my house and loaded up 10 sheets of "NG" XP. Big freaking mistake.....:blink: 

Small job........so i ran 20 volt Dewalt with a dimpler. It seemed like every other srew was busting the paper. I'm like....WTH? I pulled the bit out........"yup" it's a no#2....so thats ok. I tried it again and I got a few more paper busts.

I went out to the truck and got my screw gun..............same same.

I finally went out in the garage where I kept my boards and inspected them. All the remaining boards were blistered on the back side really bad. I used my utility knife to pop all the blisters and found this.




























I should have known better.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have had a lot of boards do that. Stopped using that light weight crap now .


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

I have the same issue with our box store CGC light weight, I left them I'm the garage overnight and next day bubbles all over the drywall, from the drywall supplier there product is better, very crisp, snaps with ease, and feels solid. 

I'm wondering how the box store stuff is holding up after install???? This last job I did made me confirm to only pickup from the supplier


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Box store..........Supplier........Same stuff, IMO


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

We didn't get much the other morning.15 sheets of USG lightweight from HD because it was on the way.Some on ceilings ,some on walls but did not have any problems with it.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

I would say it's the brand not so much the supplier. Each store or supplier deals in different brands NG is IMO a great product it could have been a bad batch


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ubcguy89 said:


> I would say it's the brand not so much the supplier. Each store or supplier deals in different brands NG is IMO a great product it could have been a bad batch


It all depends on what plant it comes from too.. N/G could have a great product coming out of North Carolina ,but have a horrible product coming out of a sister plant from a state elsewhere.. I found this to be the case with Certainteed board.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

blacktop said:


> It all depends on what plant it comes from too.. N/G could have a great product coming out of North Carolina ,but have a horrible product coming out of a sister plant from a state elsewhere.. I found this to be the case with Certainteed board.


Great point, here in PA I'm not sure where it comes from but one of our suppliers deals in Lafarge or NG and NG is by far my favorite from that supplier. But yes I had not thought about what plant it came from


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

IMHO, it is because it is made out of re-cycled product and re-cycled paper.
I have the same issues up here.
Softer and takes paint differently too.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

B.D.R. said:


> IMHO, it is because it is made out of re-cycled product and re-cycled paper.
> I have the same issues up here.
> Softer and takes paint differently too.


Re-cycled over and over and over and over till It's really not paper anymore!! :whistling


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

These boards were total junk. There were huge voids throughout all the boards. I checked the wall prior to hanging with a 6' level and the studs looked great, but the tapered edges were cracking under the paper during screw down. I ended up double screwing every board. The flats had to be mudded like butt joints to kill the shoulders. Luckily for me it was only a 10 board job. I feel for the guys that do not have access to multiple suppliers. I would be on the bottle after doing a 300 board house with this crap. :blink:


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Re-cycled over and over and over and over till It's really not paper anymore!! :whistling


 Zig Zags have better paper:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

D.E.P.S. said:


> These boards were total junk. There were huge voids throughout all the boards. I checked the wall prior to hanging with a 6' level and the studs looked great, but the tapered edges were cracking under the paper during screw down. I ended up double screwing every board. The flats had to be mudded like butt joints to kill the shoulders. Luckily for me it was only a 10 board job. I feel for the guys that do not have access to multiple suppliers. I would be on the bottle after doing a 300 board house with this crap. :blink:


I just kept crying like a little *****! That use to be a stack of Light weight board..Now It's a stack of regular board..I had 2 G/Cs standing behind me which helped a bunch!!


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Isn't all drywall made with recycled paper nowadays?


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, it is, but most of it is pumped full of recycled air as well. Then they brag about how great it is call it lightweight or eazylite or toughlite and shove it down our throats.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

looks like a GD Areo bar


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

blacktop said:


> I just kept crying like a little *****! That use to be a stack of Light weight board..Now It's a stack of regular board..I had 2 G/Cs standing behind me which helped a bunch!!


Good man! 

I stopped by the big box store on monday where I bought the board and showed the pics on my cell phone to the manager at the contractors desk. The lady manager obviously had no eperience with building materials.

*Manager: * Are you using the correct proceedure while installing the boards.

*Me:* "Briefly stunned":blink:...... ahhhh nooooo. The directions on the boards are a bit vague.:whistling


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

iDAHOchris said:


> Zig Zags have better paper:laughing:



It's been a very long time since I...............! But I have to agree.:thumbup:


----------

